
How to Grow a Forest Fast - duck
https://fellowsblog.ted.com/how-to-grow-a-forest-really-really-fast-d27df202ba09
======
aregue
This is from 2015.

It seems like they didn't get much far with the open source software they
claim to be using/developing. On their website there is a link to a Dropbox
folder where people can download some spreadsheets and documents to implement
their method, but nothing more.

I am a little bit skeptical, because some of the claims are hard to believe.
For example they cite noise reduction as a benefit, but no plantation, no
matter how dense, provides any significant noise reduction.

